

Turkish police shooting tear gas nonstop for 20 hours now - cancandan
http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/65023/direkte-opptøyer-i-istanbul
FOR THEY ARE RESISTING TO LOOSE THE LAST PIECE OF GREEN TO A SHOPPING MALL TO BE BUILT DEMOLISHING EVERYTHING THERE...
======
lifeguard
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22732139> "Turkey police clash with
Istanbul Gezi Park protesters"

